# Dont you hate it when



## redlittlejim (May 25, 2011)

the Red Line of Misspelling comes up?

your having a great time with someone alone and then someone else comes in. UGH

You open a can of soup, and the lid falls in.

anyone else?? hates??


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

When people use the wrong your/you're or there/their/they're 

The guy in the next cubicle has his phone turned up to max volume and gets phone calls and messages all day


----------



## KingSirloin (May 25, 2011)

When you're an hour early for work......forgetting to change the clock for daylight savings. (for shiftworkers and weekend workers)


----------



## sammie-leigh (May 25, 2011)

just a few that i can think of at the moment

when someone on the train/bus gets a phone call and insists on having the loudest possible conversation they possibly can while you are trying to have a nap.

people kick the back of your seat over and over again in movies or on a bus.

when you realise that the person you are watching a movie with, happens to be one of those people who comment on everything that is happening in the movie.

when people decide to use your street as a "whose-car-makes-more-noise" street when you are wanting to go to bed.

people don't have the capability to use headphones to listen to their music on public transport rather then playing it through their speakers as loud as they can get it.


----------



## SamNabz (May 25, 2011)

When people say "that's so funny" instead of laughing



redlittlejim said:


> the Red Line of Misspelling comes up?



Maybe that red line is trying to teach you something...


----------



## CamdeJong (May 25, 2011)

Saximus I have to add to the linguistics, I do creative writing and I get shivers down my spine. My pet peeve is "could of." 

Otherwise I mostly laugh at the things people do. Reading some of those I can't imagine why people would live in large cities. Thank god I'm a country boy.


----------



## redlittlejim (May 25, 2011)

When people start threads about hybrids knowing the fury they will get ;-)

When you get an itch on your face but your hands are full


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

when you run out of rum and realise the bottle shop is shut!!!


----------



## marteed (May 25, 2011)

After washing the dishes and not rinsing the sink afterwards and emptying the waste in the plug hole.
Loud chewing or chewing with your mouth open, I honestly get to the point of almost hitting the person.
When people stand right in the middle of the shopping isles having a conversation (i usually "accidently" run into them with my trolly
people that dont use idicators until the last minute
I could go on and on


----------



## Defective (May 25, 2011)

my clickie jaw!!!!!!


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Another grammar Nazi one - misuse of the word "myriad". People try to use it to sound smart but the sound even more silly by using it incorrectly


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

I change bubs nappy and 5 mins later she does a poo.... ppl that dont stay to the left at the shops- i am not scared of a trolley, ill keep going too..... people that order dinner, eat it all and then complain about it (how FN embarrassing!)....


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh dear I must irritate nearly every-one on here...... I am sorry, I left School at year 10 quite a few years ago and I will 
use a myriad of words I could of used betterer ROFLMFAO I guess I am jestta unedumacated hick......(I am laughing not offended LOL)
I have worked in sooo many industries at Managerial levels and at the bottom of the heap I am a jack of all trades Master of 2....
I am posting because I bet MY "LIKING" is quite a few's fuse foose pet peeve HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

Crystal- i think its awesome how much you like. you are obviously a very happy person. Plus i believe you have gotten my like numbers up! lol


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> Another grammar Nazi one - misuse of the word "myriad". People try to use it to sound smart but the sound even more silly by using it incorrectly


 
But there is a myriad of uses for the word myriad


----------



## sammie-leigh (May 25, 2011)

when people let their screaming children run around the isles of the grocery store, kicking everything and everyone...

when the only thing those parents have to say to their children is "johhny you need to calm down" (well done, what lovely obvservation you have just made, here have a gold star).

people/children with no manners.

when people line up at subway and change their order 5 times because they don't know what they want then change their mind about subway all together.

indecisive people.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 25, 2011)

I also hate stupid people, lads, westies and people that spell was as waz because it saves time apparently.


----------



## sammie-leigh (May 25, 2011)

my iphones auto correct


----------



## AshMan (May 25, 2011)

When your sick all the time and when your just getting better BAM. Sick again 

When my dad doesnt buy enough pepsi/coke to last me the week and the only other thing to drink is ice break which keeps me awake if i drink it too late.

WHEN BLUE TONGUES SKINKS DECIDE THEIR WATER BOWL IS THEIR TOILET AND YOUR BEDROOM SMELLS LIKE A DELICIOUS, MOIST COMBO OF DOG FOOD AND MUSHROOMS FOR THE REST OF THE WEEK.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

when NSW'ers blame everything but the fact that their team sux on losing the state of origin.


----------



## KingSirloin (May 25, 2011)

When your wife leaves you for another woman


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> When your wife leaves you for another woman



Um yeah, that would suck big time...


----------



## Snakewoman (May 25, 2011)

People who go straight through roundabouts without slowing down or looking. The ones who look you in the eyes and race out in front of you are a pain too.

People who say that thinking happy thoughts will make depression go away

Those stupid overseas people ring to tell you they're from Microsoft and they need to get into your computer... that's happened a couple of times this week. Twice in one day in fact :x

People on trains who talk really loud on their mobile phones... I don't care what you're having for dinner!

Loud arrogant selfish family members who think they know everything.


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> But there is a myriad of uses for the word myriad


 Gah!


----------



## SamNabz (May 25, 2011)

When people think adding 'er(s) after any word makes sense -- example below



newtolovingsnake said:


> when NSW'ers blame everything but the fact that their team sux on losing the state of origin.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

Incompetent delicatessens, nuff said.

I hate the online grammar nazis, especially when they're borderline illiterate themselves.

People that don't understand or value loyalty. 

People who outline the fact that motocross is dangerous, as if they are giving me gold and I had no idea... I know this, I've had accidents and ended up not walking.

People who shouldn't be on the road, the tailgaters, the people who drive so far under the limit it's not funny, the people who can't keep a car in a straight line, but they wander all over the place. EVERY time it happens, I keep telling myself I'll let them hit me next time, or I'll hit someone who doesn't give way and they can deal with it, but your reactions don't work like that.

This one McDonald's that I go to annoys me, not ONE employee tells you the price at the drive through speaker box. Every other McDonald's does this, it's like they have been trained specifically not to, because not ONE does it.

People who pretend to care about world issues that you know they couldn't give a crap about. It's like they feel they are doing their bit, not to help out with whatever they are crusading about, but to ensure other people think they are good people.

I HATE political correctness, we need a polly to grow a pair and tell it how it is, without fearing the repurcussions of losing votes. If people want to live in our country, they are entitled to their own places of worship, and to practice whatever they want in their own home. In public, pull the burqa's off and speak English, if we wanted to walk down the street with our face covered, we'd be arrested, they even get their licence pics taken in them!! Before they get here they should display a decent amount of knowledge and there should be no loopholes for illegals to live here (after a certain amount of time of being here, if they are caught, the amount of time they were here is taken into consideration).

The soft judicial system gets under my skin, young thugs walk around like they own the place and they know if they get caught, they'll get a slap on the wrist.

Fat people that whine about being overweight, yet go to macca's.... Either do something about it, or stop whinging.

People that don't have any feeling toward animals, not even people that hurt them, just people that don't like them that much. That angers me.

When it's freezing cold in the morning, but you need to get up to break the seal.

When you're in the middle of something important like an engine conversion, and because you've been working all day the tool you need could be anywhere.

Ignorant people that think they are above others, and don't even respond when you try to level with them.


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 25, 2011)

when people do U-turns at traffic lights

when they change lanes without indicating

when you let them into your lane and don't say thanks

and this happened this morning... a guy on the phone driving with one hand pulls out in front of you and you toot your horn and they don't even acknowledge that have made an error.

pretty much anyone doing something 'illegal' whilst driving, because you know if you try it you'll get picked up.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> When your wife leaves you for another woman


 Yeah could've at least stuck around and shared....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> When people think adding 'er(s) after any word makes sense -- example below



Sam i have never heard you like anything or comment on anything in a positive way so i am not surprised.


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Sam i have never heard you like anything or comment on anything in a positive way so i am not surprised.


 Maybe you just haven't said anything worthy of liking or commenting positively on


----------



## sammie-leigh (May 25, 2011)

when the rats decide that they aren't recieving enough water from the bottles so they chew a hole through it while it is full of water, making the kitty litter and them , wet and smelly.

when one of the dogs chews the AUX cable on your sound system at home so you can't play your music through your ipod anymore (cheeky bugger)

when you ask someone what sort of car they are looking to buy so you can give them a price on insurance (which they asked for in the first place) they say "well i want a car, just give me a price on a car, i don't want to tell you what kind of car, that's none your business" and when you tell them, that the price will depend on that particular car they buy (not just any old car), they are outraged and spend the rest of the call yelling and screaming at you.

people who want their house insured but wont give you their address because "it has nothing to do with house insurance"

people who buy animals then six months later put them up for sale/adoption because they either don't want it or were never able to look after it in the first place...


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> Maybe you just haven't said anything worthy of liking or commenting positively on


There is something always positive, even if it just a lesson NOT to do it again LOL........
People just have to look harder ;-)


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> There is something always positive in something, even if it just a lesson NOT to do it again LOL........
> People just have to look harder ;-)


 
Your eyes must be strained with the amount of likes you give out.



JK


----------



## SamNabz (May 25, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Sam i have never heard you like anything or comment on anything in a positive way so i am not surprised.



Not true... Oh and I think Sax has answered that for me perfectly


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Your eyes must be strained with the amount of likes you give out.
> 
> 
> 
> JK


No.... but I have RSI 
ROFLMFAO .......


----------



## MChaz (May 25, 2011)

My biggest peeves are definitely road users and girls.

1. Use an indicator. You know that thing you can flick up or down with your finger? Yes, that! Apparently it lets people know where you are going! Huzzah!

2. Girls who complain that guys give them a bad name. No honey, YOU give YOURSELF a bad name; so please wear a skirt that covers your butt, put away your puppies, stop acting drunk when you're clearly not, put away the oompa-loompa spray and close your legs. Thank you very much!

3. Girls and guys who have sickening-puppylove-gooey-vomitinducing relationships.

4. And cheese. Blergh.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

MChaz said:


> Huzzah!
> 
> 2. Girls who complain that guys give them a bad name. No honey, YOU give YOURSELF a bad name; so please wear a skirt that covers your butt, put away your puppies, stop acting drunk when you're clearly not, put away the oompa-loompa spray and close your legs. Thank you very much!
> 
> 3. Girls and guys who have sickening-puppylove-gooey-vomitinducing relationships.


 
What is "huzzah"? Is it like the Arab Azaria Chamberlain?

2. Girls like that have their place, so stop pickin' on em 

3. Are you jealous? lol.


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Incompetent delicatessens, nuff said.


 lol


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

Just looked it up... I always thought it was "hurrah"


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

MChaz said:


> My biggest peeves are definitely road users and girls.
> 
> 2. Girls who complain that guys give them a bad name. No honey, YOU give YOURSELF a bad name; so please wear a skirt that covers your butt, put away your puppies, stop acting drunk when you're clearly not, put away the oompa-loompa spray and close your legs. Thank you very much!
> 
> ...


 

i cant think what it was n=but have seen Huzzah around a bit lately, no idea what it means though, and agree totally on both count. Act like a **** get treated like a ****. and yeah keep the pda's away from me... yuk....


----------



## MChaz (May 25, 2011)

Huzzah... Hmmm I dont know where I picked that up to be quite honest lol.

2. Hahaha I know, they can do what they want, I just dont wanna hear about it guys treat them like dirt.

3. No way jose! I'm not into gooey sickening romance whatsoever... Not jelly at all. I just have friends that are and thats all they talk about and I want to give em a good slap and tell em to wake up.


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

It's another way of saying "hooray".
I don't understand what's wrong with being in love?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

They'll grow out of it, my GF and I have lived together for a couple of years, we were like that in the start. We are more PG13 in public now  haha.


----------



## AshMan (May 25, 2011)

ppl hu type lyk dis


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> It's another way of saying "hooray".
> I don't understand what's wrong with being in love?


Sometimes bad experiences can make one a little cynical on love....
I dont know... Only ever been in love once so I may have it wrong?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

nothing wrong with being in love... lots wrong with almost sleeping with each other in front of ppl... unless your at a swingers club...


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

The teen alcohol epidemic.... 

I know people that make FB posts about how they're hanging out for a drink. This one guy in particular was asked how his weekend was, he got written off Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday night, it was then Tuesday and he was drinking again. He does this all the time.

Getting messy is fine (and I like getting on it), but people do it way too often and it's regarded as cool. Every weekend is probably too much, and through the week? Having a drink with dinner on a weeknight is fine, but getting trashed? FFS....


----------



## MChaz (May 25, 2011)

Nothing wrong at all Saximus, I've been with my bf for about 3 years now, so no problem I assure you.
I just mean public displays of affection or people who are constantly on the phone to their partner, cant talk about anything else apart from their partner, ditch all their friends for their partner, the list goes on. 
But nothing wrong with love... Just over the top-ness.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

I hate it when people post "The awkward moment" on FB. 

I hate FB.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

I am peeved when I cannot think(today)of anything that peeves me ROFL


----------



## Juz92 (May 25, 2011)

People demanding respect, but don't give you any.

When you're about to make a toasted sammich, and find that the only loaf of bread is mouldy.

Getting judged on your appearance (happens way to often).

When students don't show up to their guitar lessons, which inevitably screws my pay up.

People who dictate what music is good or not, and what you should or shouldn't listen to.

Older people who talk down to you like your four.

And as kawasakirider said above, people who get trashed every weekend.


----------



## Pinoy (May 25, 2011)

I absolutely HATE it when you're in the toilets at the urinal and the next guy in stands right next to you when there are plenty other urinals they could have used. Same goes for toilet cubicles lol.


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I absolutely HATE it when you're in the toilets at the urinal and the next guy in stands right next to you when there are plenty other urinals they could have used. Same goes for toilet cubicles lol.


I once saw a "guide" to urinal/cubical etiquette that made me chuckle. It showed different scenarios and which was the optimal choice in each. It wasn't written by you was it?


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I absolutely HATE it when you're in the toilets at the urinal and the next guy in stands right next to you when there are plenty other urinals they could have used. Same goes for toilet cubicles lol.


Glad I dont have that worry LOL.....ooohhhh but wish I was a bloke when fishing in the boat LOL


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I absolutely HATE it when you're in the toilets at the urinal and the next guy in stands right next to you when there are plenty other urinals they could have used. Same goes for toilet cubicles lol.


 
Not quite the same but i hate it when you go to a beach, park, restaurant etc and you sit in an empty area and people always seem to have to sit right next to you even when theres plenty of room a bit further away...



Juz92 said:


> And as kawasakirider said above, people who get trashed every weekend.


 
What is wrong with getting trashed every weekend?


----------



## Pinoy (May 25, 2011)

You do have that problem, cos it applies to toilets too 

I've seen that guide, I couldn't agree more! lol

The 10 Rules of Urinal Etiquette | Have You Ever Noticed...


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> What is wrong with getting trashed every weekend?


 If you have to ask there's no point explaining it


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> If you have to ask there's no point explaining it


 

Yes but as long as they arent hurting you I cant see the prob...


----------



## sammie-leigh (May 25, 2011)

when you have an important question to ask someone, or something important to say, and as soon as you get the opportunity to say it/ask it you get stage fright or have a memory blank and can't remember it for the life of you. But about 30mins later you remember it and it's not relevant anymore.


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

sammie-leigh said:


> when you have an important question to ask someone, or something important to say, and as soon as you get the opportunity to say it/ask it you get stage fright or have a memory blank and can't remember it for the life of you. But about 30mins later you remember it and it's not relevant anymore.


 Or you think you have something really clever/funny to say then when it comes out it's nowhere near as clever/funny as it sounded in your head


----------



## Pinoy (May 25, 2011)

When you're walking in a busy area and there's a collision about to happen, then you both try to dodge each other and move to the same side a few times. (Penguin dance)

When you make a stupid face cos you need to sneeze but it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Juz92 (May 25, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> What is wrong with getting trashed every weekend?


 
I just find it's overkill. I don't mind people drinking, or drinking myself (though not often). But do people not have anything else to do besides getting smashed every weekend?

It might also be the fact that I have friends who like to complain to me about how hungover they are or what injuries they sustained the night before, when it's really their own fault


----------



## sammie-leigh (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> Or you think you have something really clever/funny to say then when it comes out it's nowhere near as clever/funny as it sounded in your head



Or when you are trying to be helpful/have a say in something and there is always some tosser that has to be a smart a** about it, for various reasons....seems to happen to a lot of people on this site.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

Juz92 said:


> I just find it's overkill. I don't mind people drinking, or drinking myself (though not often). But do people not have anything else to do besides getting smashed every weekend?
> 
> It might also be the fact that I have friends who like to complain to me about how hungover they are or what injuries they sustained the night before, when it's really their own fault


 
Thanks Juz92, I just wanted to understand where you were coming from. I agree with you about some people having nothing better to do, I do try to stay sober at least 1 weekend a month! :lol:


----------



## Juz92 (May 25, 2011)

Just thought of a couple others:

When you stop going to the gym for two or three weeks cause you're sick, and lose 3-hard-earned-kilos

When you get up at 3am cause you need a drink, and toe punt the coffee table on the way to the kitchen...

When people look over your shoulder while you're on the computer/texting (my hate of pet hates... especially when the person is chewing gum)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

when the silly checkout person puts 2 big cans of dog food in the same small bag and it lasts all the way home until you get the keys in the front door and then the can drops straight on your big toe...


----------



## Pinoy (May 25, 2011)

When you're at home contemplating whether or not to go out because it looks like a nice day.
You take a shower get dressed and it starts raining.


----------



## sammie-leigh (May 25, 2011)

when people who know that i am certainly not a strong person, and that my lifting capabilities do not stretch very far, ask me to help them lift things then complain at me not having more muscles and nearly dropping the object....
despite the many warnings i gave them beforehand....
when will they learn.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> When people use the wrong your/you're or there/their/they're


 
Yep, this gets to me, too. 

I also get worked up when people write 'could of/should of/ would of' when it's actually 'could have/would have/should have'. They're mistaking the sound of 'could've' for 'could of'.



SamNabz said:


> When people say "that's so funny" instead of laughing


 
Yeah, I know someone who does that. It gets to me.


----------



## Pinoy (May 25, 2011)

You know what's more annoying than that?! People that actually say "lol"


----------



## serpenttongue (May 25, 2011)

One thing I cannot tolerate is when I drive into a petrol station to fuel up, and I'm stuck in a queue of 4-5 cars because the person who is inside paying for their fuel has decided to do their weekly shopping in there as well. Meanwhile the rest of usl burn in the summer sun. Then finally, after a 15 minute wait, they waltz on out, as casual as can be, totally oblivious to the death stares aimed at them from the drivers all queued behind their car, burning in the summer heat, while this idiot has been inside the air-conditioned shop.:evil::evil:

If you decide to buy shopping as well, then pay for the petrol, come back out and move your car to the parking area, and then go back in to do shopping!!:x:x

I cannot tolerate a persons lack of consideration for others.

Another hate is when I'm trying to have a mature adult conversation among friends, and one friend in particular does everything they can to bring the conversation down to a childish, smutty level.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 25, 2011)

When someone attempts to correct a person for using who/whom, but gets it wrong (same thing for determiners, quantifiers, and indefinite articles.) 

I have a lot more respect for people who try to be as grammatically correct as possible, regardless of the situation.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 25, 2011)

MChaz said:


> 2. Girls who complain that guys give them a bad name. No honey, YOU give YOURSELF a bad name; so please wear a skirt that covers your butt, put away your puppies, stop acting drunk when you're clearly not, put away the oompa-loompa spray and close your legs. Thank you very much!


 
Exactly.



kawasakirider said:


> What is "huzzah"? Is it like the Arab Azaria Chamberlain?



I noticed that in Russell Crowe's Master And Commander. All his men cheer 'Huzzah'!!


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 25, 2011)

i hate it when the neighbours decide to have a party. I'm not against them having a party, its the fact that they drag the stereo +subs out in the backyard and crank the doof doof right up (to the point that the pictures on my wall rattle). If you ask them to turn it down they threaten to jump the fence and beat you up. Their parties start at around lunchtime and go till well after midnight and they expect everyone to put up with it. The area i live in is full of retiree's, and in my street there are 3 houses with people under 65, and only this one causes any problems. 

People that don't pay their child support. I have a son from a previous relationship, and my partner has 3 kids from her previous relationship. I pay my child support weekly to the day. Her ex-partner on the other hand has just started having his wages garnished as he refused to pay it. So i have been paying for the roof over their head, food, clothes, birthdays, christmas and transport for the last 18 months as my partner is at school and has no income, as i earn just over the cernterlink cut off point, which meant that i had to find a second part time job that i could work around my full time job (shift-work) just to make ends meet, while their father earns 3 times the amount i do, has his housing and transport supplied through his work, doesn't have a partner, but yet still demands to be allowed to see HIS children. If you have kids dont you want to supply everything possible for them?


----------



## Snakewoman (May 25, 2011)

When you've been going through incredibly difficult things for years and people give you the same crappy advice over and over because they seem to think you've never heard it before despite knowing that you've been dealing with the situation for so long. Grrr!

I hate it when people on the internet are unnecessarily rude. So many people get on their computers and be rude to people because nobody knows who they are, and don't seem to think twice about how the person they're talking to feels.

I also hate trolls!


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

> *TigerCoastal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pffftttt child support..... I paid child support for my Son for 12 months and his father went on security whilst working for cash in hand, plus paid for new man's child support for his kids for 2 years..... whilst his ex lived off security and collected cash in hand too...... hard to proove if employers are in the loop Would have been great in both cases if the kids had benefitted gggrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Yes but as long as they arent hurting you I cant see the prob...


 
It's hurting yourself. I love getting F'd up and going out all night, I love the Cross in Sydney, but every weekend is too much. 

It's up to you, but it's seriously detrimental to your health. A drink with dinner every night is known to be beneficial. Getting loose to the point of no recollection is fun, I admit (if you're in the right situation, and the next morning can be quite funny), but every weekend is way too often. People think because it's legal it's not dangerous, have a look at alcohol related diseases....

It's not just every weekend anymore, it's through the week with a lot of people my age. Plus, if you've got nothing better to do than get maggot every weekend, you should find something fun. I'd rather put that money I'd spend on a night out (close to $500) going to the track with my car or bike for the weekend. You could do a lot more with your spare time away from the daily grind then getting blind all the time.

Again, I don't hate drinking, everyone gets messy...


----------



## redlittlejim (May 25, 2011)

QLD supporters are allowed to live


----------



## snakeluvver (May 25, 2011)

I hate it when little kids on the street stare at me with that look of pure hatred like I killed their mum or something?!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I hate it when little kids on the street stare at me with that look of pure hatred like I killed their mum or something?!



yeah cant imagine that would feel good!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 25, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> You know what's more annoying than that?! People that actually say "lol"


 
I've done that once :?


----------



## eitak (May 25, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Yes but as long as they arent hurting you I cant see the prob...


 
There are a few peeves that people have listed that really have no affect on the person it peeves . .


----------



## redlittlejim (May 25, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I've done that once :?


 
hahahaha snakeluvver, i make you hate yourself. i went through your posts. you say it a hell lot more than once lol

dont you hate it when, people have nothing better to do than prove people wrong lol

i stand corrected  it says "says lol" not types 
ma bad

i hate it when you think your right and your not


----------



## snakeluvver (May 25, 2011)

redlittlejim said:


> hahahaha snakeluvver, i make you hate yourself. i went through your posts. you say it a hell lot more than once lol
> 
> dont you hate it when, people have nothing better to do than prove people wrong lol


 
Nah I type "lol" all the time haha 
But I've actually said the word lol in real life


----------



## vampstorso (May 25, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Nah I type "lol" all the time haha
> But I've actually said the word lol in real life


 
I say it sarcastically when I couldn't care less...annnnnd, to annoy my older sister.


----------



## eitak (May 25, 2011)

When my stepdad tells me I need to train my puppy (which I do) . . but then when I ask him to make her sit before he gives her treats he tells me it's not up to him to train her . . and then doesn't listen when I explain she needs consistency so she doesn't get confused


----------



## vampstorso (May 25, 2011)

I've been a vegetarian since 2004,
and for some reason, people seem to assume this means I can't read.

Because every single time I'm out for tea, be it with family, friends, boyfriends, people I hardly know, you can GUARANTEE they read me the menu
You can GUARANTEE, they'll give me a nice big long break down about what everything is, and how it doesn't contain meat...and how "oh this sounds nice, you should get that, it doesn't have any meat"


Like yeah, gee thanks for catering to my horridly inconvenient debilitating disability yo'll. Forgot my eyes rot in my skull and my literary skills dry up as a result of being vego.

People also often act as though it's some awful burden to them that I don't eat meat...but I never eat at your house, I never demand certain restaurants, in general; I don't want to talk about it! Others certainly love to get their two cents worth in though!


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

lol Casey do you get offended when people eat meat around you?


----------



## vampstorso (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> lol Casey do you get offended when people eat meat around you?


 
Not in the slightest...

It's my choice not to eat it, and carrying on about it won't change others opinions on it...I'm happy to do what I do, and I'm happy for everyone else to do what they do 

Wil Anderson often makes a joke about other vegetarians making him hate being vegetarian; he's sooooo right!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 25, 2011)

I hate it when your friends speak another language to their mums, you have no idea what theyre saying about you! One of my german friends mum called me a dummer schieße sack.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I hate it when your friends speak another language to their mums, you have no idea what theyre saying about you! One of my german friends mum called me a dummer schieße sack.


 
I had an Italian boyfriend whos mum used to call me her little poutana, i thought it was a compliment.


----------



## Torah (May 25, 2011)

people swerve at the wildlife/reptiles rather than away from them ! <This literally makes me crazy !-People thinking they are god !


----------



## bigfella77 (May 25, 2011)

Just watch out for the "WIDE STANCE", could be an awkward moment.


Pinoy said:


> I absolutely HATE it when you're in the toilets at the urinal and the next guy in stands right next to you when there are plenty other urinals they could have used. Same goes for toilet cubicles lol.



Toilet paper that wont tear off evenly.
Trying to log in to my online license account.
Training the younger guys at work who dont really want to learn or take no pride in what they do for a living.
My wifes bolognaise.
Paying seige prices for petrol.
And most of all, when the missus drops her ciggy butt in my last freshly opened can of Bundy.


----------



## WAG_S (May 25, 2011)

when you buy something on eftpos and the person behind the counter insist's on giving you instructions on how to use the machine, as if you have never seen an eftpos machine before. Im guessing if i have an eftpos card im pretty sure i know what to freaking do.

or

when your annoying neighbour comes over to talk about NOTHING and expect you to make conversation. But you cant kick him out because your wife is his wifes friend.

or

When you do ON- CALL for work and just get back into bed after a late night call out and the pager goes off again


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> When people use the wrong your/you're or there/their/they're
> 
> The guy in the next cubicle has his phone turned up to max volume and gets phone calls and messages all day


 
I hate that too, and English is not my native language either.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 25, 2011)

I hate when people treat their pets like disposable objects. I hate that people think they can euthanise an animal when it becomes "inconvenient". I particularly hate when people torture or abuse animals - it makes me physically sick.


----------



## Miss-Mac (May 25, 2011)

When people smoke in very public places right next to the "No Smoking' sign -.-


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 25, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I had an Italian boyfriend whos mum used to call me her little poutana, i thought it was a compliment.


 
Bit of useless info' but that is the same in Greek 



I hate going to watch youtube vids for a laugh and you get ones like this that you weren't expecting! Though it was funny:
[video=youtube;wJWsW1FN_Vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJWsW1FN_Vo&feature=related[/video][


----------



## serpenttongue (May 25, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I hate going to watch youtube vids for a laugh and you get ones like this that you weren't expecting!


 
I hate it when I play a youtube video and it plays for about 20 seconds then stops, and I sit there waiting half an hour for the next 20 seconds to play!


----------



## Pinoy (May 25, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> I hate it when I play a youtube video and it plays for about 20 seconds then stops, and I sit there waiting half an hour for the next 20 seconds to play!



Watch this and see if that helps 
YouTube - ‪YouTube - "Feather" Beta‬&rlm;


----------



## Australis (May 26, 2011)

People who want others to "tell it how it is"
Then proceed to tell it how it isn't. 



kawasakirider said:


> I HATE political correctness, we need a polly to grow a pair and *tell it how it is*, without fearing the repurcussions of losing votes. If people want to live in our country, they are entitled to their own places of worship, and to practice whatever they want in their own home. In public, pull the burqa's off and speak English, if we wanted to walk down the street with our face covered, we'd be arrested, *they even get their licence pics taken in them!! *Before they get here they should display a decent amount of knowledge and there should be no loopholes for illegals to live here (after a certain amount of time of being here, if they are caught, the amount of time they were here is taken into consideration).
> .


----------



## Defective (May 26, 2011)

TigerCoastal said:


> i hate it when the neighbours decide to have a party. I'm not against them having a party, its the fact that they drag the stereo +subs out in the backyard and crank the doof doof right up (to the point that the pictures on my wall rattle). If you ask them to turn it down they threaten to jump the fence and beat you up. Their parties start at around lunchtime and go till well after midnight and they expect everyone to put up with it. The area i live in is full of retiree's, and in my street there are 3 houses with people under 65, and only this one causes any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> People that don't pay their child support. I have a son from a previous relationship, and my partner has 3 kids from her previous relationship. I pay my child support weekly to the day. Her ex-partner on the other hand has just started having his wages garnished as he refused to pay it. So i have been paying for the roof over their head, food, clothes, birthdays, christmas and transport for the last 18 months as my partner is at school and has no income, as i earn just over the cernterlink cut off point, which meant that i had to find a second part time job that i could work around my full time job (shift-work) just to make ends meet, while their father earns 3 times the amount i do, has his housing and transport supplied through his work, doesn't have a partner, but yet still demands to be allowed to see HIS children. If you have kids dont you want to supply everything possible for them?


 
well apparently not because i'm the product of a broken family and my dads new partner was knocked up 3mths after my parents split up and i was doing everything while she was preggers; shopping, cooking, running errands and i was 9. he would actually report to centrelink and say his wage changed and he couldn't afford payments, dad wouldn't even put my sister and i on private health even though it wouldn't have cost him anything to cover us.

he was a tosser but thankfully after not talking to him for 8yrs he came clean and we have a good relationship. its his wife i can't stand, feral biarch!! by the way i am 23 now nearly 24 and my sister is 21 in september....and dad earns like $85k a year


----------



## slim6y (May 26, 2011)

I hate it how hate threads are so much larger than like threads - except maybe the thread that pointed out how much they hated the like function.

I hate it when I forget to turn the oven on and have been waiting for 45 minutes for my french fries to cook... Conversely, I hate it when I am cooking my french fries and forget about them and then come back to chip shaped charcoal. 

But saximus - I am with you with the you're/your, there/their/they're, to/too/two etc etc... 

While it doesn't make me sad in the pants like it does you... It does make me think we need to change our written language to allow our 'borderline illiterates' a chance to speak our native tongue...


----------



## saximus (May 26, 2011)

lol Slim you make me laugh. 
Maybe I should start a thread for all the things that make you smile and see if we can get it to overtake the length of this one


----------



## serpenttongue (May 26, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Watch this and see if that helps
> YouTube - ‪YouTube - "Feather" Beta‬&rlm;


 
I couldn't watch it, it stopped after 20 seconds! Haha!! Just kidding. I watched it.


----------



## Snakewoman (May 26, 2011)

I hate it when our monthly internet usage runs low and I can't watch videos 

I hate how our landlord put charcoal carpet in our lounge room that shows up every single piece of dirt.

I hate it when our dog hits me in the thigh with his tail that might as well be a whip. OUCH.

I hate it when there's no ice cream left.

I hate it when you let the clutch out on a motorcycle too quickly and it stalls and locks up which dumps you on the ground :x


----------



## cactus2u (May 26, 2011)

Politicains act like children in debates in parliament.
Local councils ask for locals imput yet end up doing what they wanted to do in the 1st place
Wifes/ Gf that say they have nothing to wear even tho they have a large wardrobe , two chests full & their latest favourites on the washing line


----------



## fugawi (May 26, 2011)

As a musician, I can read, write, play and sing music. What I hate is all these supposed musicians/singers, whose voices have been heavily mixed and changed so much in the studio, whose voices have electronic overtones added due to the fact they can't hold a tune and yet they are almost exclusively played on high rotation on the radio. Some examples are Beiber, Lady Gaga, Enrico Iglesias and especially Usher and all the other identical clones pumped down our throats on high rotation for maximum profit. These people DO NOT EVER perform live in concert because they CAN'T. While these fakes are making billions, real musicians are struggling to make ends meet.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 26, 2011)

I cant stand it when people "aks" questions instead of ask.

I also have a very smart As$ answer when I'm asked "what are you's doing?"
My standard response is "standing in a paddock eating grass".
Which bring a smile to my face when they get a perplexed look on their face trying to figure it out.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 26, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> I cant stand with when people "aks" questions instead of ask.



Yep. A mate of mine does this. I often wonder whether he knows he's doing it.


----------



## Juz92 (May 26, 2011)

fugawi said:


> As a musician, I can read, write, play and sing music. What I hate is all these supposed musicians/singers, whose voices have been heavily mixed and changed so much in the studio, whose voices have electronic overtones added due to the fact they can't hold a tune and yet they are almost exclusively played on high rotation on the radio. Some examples are Beiber, Lady Gaga, Enrico Iglesias and especially Usher and all the other identical clones pumped down our throats on high rotation for maximum profit. These people DO NOT EVER perform live in concert because they CAN'T. While these fakes are making billions, real musicians are struggling to make ends meet.


 
When it comes to the Music Industry, 90% of the time Image beats Talent...


----------



## vampstorso (May 26, 2011)

fugawi said:


> As a musician, I can read, write, play and sing music. What I hate is all these supposed musicians/singers, whose voices have been heavily mixed and changed so much in the studio, whose voices have electronic overtones added due to the fact they can't hold a tune and yet they are almost exclusively played on high rotation on the radio. Some examples are Beiber, Lady Gaga, Enrico Iglesias and especially Usher and all the other identical clones pumped down our throats on high rotation for maximum profit. These people DO NOT EVER perform live in concert because they CAN'T. While these fakes are making billions, real musicians are struggling to make ends meet.




PEOPLE WHO SAY PLAYING INSTRUMENTS IS EASY! because they use frickin TAB!

I can read sheet music, and use most of the fingerboard on a guitar, took me a few years but I can....then people at school would always do my head in saying they're so great at whatever instrument yet couldn't read music or name any notes!!


----------



## Juz92 (May 26, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> PEOPLE WHO SAY PLAYING INSTRUMENTS IS EASY! because they use frickin TAB!
> 
> I can read sheet music, and use most of the fingerboard on a guitar, took me a few years but I can....then people at school would always do my head in saying they're so great at whatever instrument yet couldn't read music or name any notes!!


 
Put them on the spot by saying something like "Can you play me a B minor scale" or something like that


----------



## kawasakirider (May 26, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> PEOPLE WHO SAY PLAYING INSTRUMENTS IS EASY! because they use frickin TAB!
> 
> I can read sheet music, and use most of the fingerboard on a guitar, took me a few years but I can....then people at school would always do my head in saying they're so great at whatever instrument yet couldn't read music or name any notes!!


 
Tommy Emmanual can't read sheet music, he's a great guitarist. I use tabs and consider myself ok. I can read trumpet sheet music, though.


----------



## Defective (May 26, 2011)

playing by ear is just as hard if you don't tune yourself to it


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 26, 2011)

fugawi said:


> As a musician, I can read, write, play and sing music. What I hate is all these supposed musicians/singers, whose voices have been heavily mixed and changed so much in the studio, whose voices have electronic overtones added due to the fact they can't hold a tune and yet they are almost exclusively played on high rotation on the radio. Some examples are Beiber, Lady Gaga, Enrico Iglesias and especially Usher and all the other identical clones pumped down our throats on high rotation for maximum profit. These people DO NOT EVER perform live in concert because they CAN'T. While these fakes are making billions, real musicians are struggling to make ends meet.


Hmmmm my neighbours at the shack would put me in the NON singing category ROFL but at least I did it for free


----------



## vampstorso (May 26, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Tommy Emmanual can't read sheet music, he's a great guitarist. I use tabs and consider myself ok. I can read trumpet sheet music, though.



I don't consider playing TAB any form of talent, at all. there is absoloutly no skill in it...and as a sheet music reading girl who had to study for hours, I'll never change my opinion.
TAB is also not even the way a song actually goes 99% of the time.


There's a difference between say, having a natural ability for pitch etc and being able to play by ear...than reading TAB and thinking you're a rockstar.

I don't mean that as a personal attack on you...just people who brag about their stupid TAB endlessly. Especially when you say you're having a bit of difficulty reading something.


----------



## fugawi (May 26, 2011)

The main point I make is it doesn't matter if you can read music or not, it comes down to years of practise and dedication to your art. Take Usher for example, he is a dancer, and a damn good one at that but can't sing to save his life so they mix up his voice and cover the editing mistakes with his trademark robot voice because a dancer can't sell albums. Then we get charged several hundred dollars to see him "Live in Concert" and mime to the album you already have. It is organised crime and you are being taken to the cleaners. It could be proven as fraud.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 26, 2011)

I don't see how someone using tablature rather than sheet music make any difference to the skill of the guitar playing itself. It makes a difference in the ability to read music, but not play.

How can you say that there's no skill when arguably one of the best guitarists in the world can't read sheet music?


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 26, 2011)

I really really really dont"like"people leaving their shopping trolleys parked on a slope when my car is in the firing line......another lot of scratches *sigh*


----------



## Defective (May 26, 2011)

when you put your heart and soul into a job application and don't get short listed.....i've had this too much but this one broke me, really wanted the job


----------



## snakeluvver (May 26, 2011)

fugawi said:


> As a musician, I can read, write, play and sing music. What I hate is all these supposed musicians/singers, whose voices have been heavily mixed and changed so much in the studio, whose voices have electronic overtones added due to the fact they can't hold a tune and yet they are almost exclusively played on high rotation on the radio. Some examples are Beiber, Lady Gaga, Enrico Iglesias and especially Usher and all the other identical clones pumped down our throats on high rotation for maximum profit. These people DO NOT EVER perform live in concert because they CAN'T. While these fakes are making billions, real musicians are struggling to make ends meet.


 
lol I dont really like lady gaga as a person, but I must step in here and say that Lady Gaga is very good live, just saying 
Look up videos of her singing accapella. 
But I'm not sticking up for Justin Bieber.
Britney Spears is a good example though, she lip-syncs ALL her songs.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 26, 2011)

I've hear beiber sing without any autotune, and while I hate him (a mixture of I just don't like him, and I'm jealous of what he's achieved) he does sing well, he also is very talented with various instruments.

Snakeluvver, you can't really say gaga is good live, she might have been lip syncing to the music. I will say, pinks funhouse concert was awesome, lol.


----------



## fugawi (May 26, 2011)

Beiber was actively dodging eggs on stage and his voice didn't even waver, why, he was lip syncing.
Gaga has fallen on many occasion on stage and again her voice has not faltered.........Lip sync. (seriously, do you know it is even her on stage?)
Usher doesn't actually have a robot voice.....Lip sync.
Iglesias, was caught out when the sound engineers recorded what he was actually singing during a lip sync concert......classic.
Pink....Sings live.
Katy Perry sings live.
Rock bands sing live.
In general if they dance vigourously......they have to lip sync otherwise they will lose their breath. Headphone mics cannot be adjusted live for the volume of a voice. You need to use a proper mic where you can adjust the distance between the mic and your mouth or you will get distortion. Using a mic is an artform in itself.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 26, 2011)

Katy Perry is CRAP live. And Ive seen lady gaga live and knew she wasnt lip syncing cos it isnt quite as good as the cd version (few off pitch moments ect) but pretty good.


----------



## fugawi (May 26, 2011)

In fact most bands sound terrible live. They don't hit the highnotes, the long notes are shortened etc. in fact I can only think of 2 I have seen that are exceptions, Queen and The Corrs. (Except Bohemian Rhapsody classical section). But that is what is so good about a live performance.
Seriously.....Gaga fell recently off a piano seat onto the piano and ended up on her butt between the seat and the piano. No sound came from the piano, her mic didn't pick up a crash and there wasn't even a grunt from her as she hit. The music carried on and her voice carried on as if nothing had happened........LIP SYNC.
Believe me, I've spent enough time behind a mixing desk and in recording studios to see how the con works.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 26, 2011)

Well ironically the new autotuned artists produce way better songs that the old talented people lol


----------



## fugawi (May 26, 2011)

Actually Pink Floyd started it in the 60s because Roger Waters (The main singer) couldn't hold a tune. They would speed up the tape or slow it down where necessary on the vocal track to keep him in tune. Then in the 80s, a couple of computer nerds in Manly joined an electronic keyboard to a computer, creating the Fairlight Computer. This sampled anything recorded and matched it to the keys so you could make a tune of anything, eg; a dogs bark or a single word. Todays "artists" use all these tricks and more on much higher technology to make Gaga and the other talentless clones to sound even passable. The only real artist is the sound engineer, his mixing desk and computers. A company like Sony can take anyone off the streets and turn them into a No1 artist (Beiber, Usher, Gaga, Spiers, Minogue, Madonna, Michael Jackson etc, the list is unending). Most of these will be here today....gone tomorrow, replaced with a new, better looking talentless clone and their music will be forgotten just as quick. Meanwhile the music of the talented bands (U2, Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, Led Zepplin, even Green Day and Foo Fighters etc) and even classical composers will still be played in another 50 yrs.
P.S. If they need autotune.......Then they can't sing.


----------



## AshMan (May 26, 2011)

fugawi said:


> The only real artist is the sound engineer, his mixing desk and computers. A company like Sony can take anyone off the streets and turn them into a No1 artist (Beiber, Usher, Gaga, Spiers, Minogue, Madonna, Michael Jackson etc, the list is unending). Most of these will be here today....gone tomorrow, replaced with a new, better looking talentless clone and their music will be forgotten just as quick. Meanwhile the music of the talented bands (U2, Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, Led Zepplin, even Green Day and Foo Fighters etc) and even classical composers will still be played in another 50 yrs.
> P.S. If they need autotune.......Then they can't sing.



Hit the nail on the head. If music is made on a computer for the soul purpose of making someone a "number one artist" then its not really music. Music is an art, it has feeling and meaning. A computer programme, on the other hand, is not. It is just that, a computer programme. A piece of software, no heart and soul, no meaning. Its fairly offensive to musicians who devote their lives to their art that people like Lady GaGa and Justin Beiber even get called musicians. They dont even write their own music let alone preform it properly.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 26, 2011)

I dont like sticking up for someone like lady gaga cos shes weird but she does write her own songs and performs live, you just have to listen to the times where she hit a note wrong or something to see that. 
People like christina aguilera can definately sing live though


----------



## vampstorso (May 26, 2011)

People cancel on you...but weren't going to tell you they'd cancelled...you had to ask to find out.

sooo, there goes the weekend I was looking forward too. A simple text without me asking would've been fine...then I'd not be angry. 

but hey, who cares for manners these days.


----------



## fugawi (May 26, 2011)

What you are hearing at a Gaga Gig is the different speakers and sound system involved. Believe me when I say she hasn't sang live since going mainstream. In her early days she sang live but not since she "made it big". I have heard her early stuff and she definitely performed live, but not in recent years. (You could tell, it was terrible)
Aguilera has a fantastic voice but still lip syncs live because the dance spectacular takes precedence over singing live. What you have to understand is it is physically IMPOSSIBLE to sing and dance live, as these people do.


----------



## Snakewoman (May 26, 2011)

fugawi said:


> A company like Sony can take anyone off the streets and turn them into a No1 artist (Beiber, Usher, Gaga, Spiers, Minogue, Madonna, Michael Jackson etc, the list is unending).


 
I don't agree with putting Michael Jackson and Bieber in the same group. (Please don't take that as an attack on you, its not) Michael was much more talented than that kid will ever be, and he didn't need Sony to come out with good songs. Everything in a song was done the way he wanted it, he didn't leave it up to everyone else.



fugawi said:


> Believe me when I say she hasn't sang live since going mainstream. In her early days she sang live but not since she "made it big". I have heard her early stuff and she definitely performed live, but not in recent years. (You could tell, it was terrible)


 
Did she sound any good using her real voice instead of a computer?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 26, 2011)

Ok then lol 

I hate it when you post a question on facebook asking your friends who you think the most annoying person at the school is (just as a joke) and a few people answer, then suddenly all my friends friends start answering and 500 people answered the question and call me a bully, and a teacher finds out... :?


----------



## Snakewoman (May 26, 2011)

Did that end up on failbook snakeluvver? Lol.


----------



## fugawi (May 26, 2011)

She was definitely live, she sounded normal live bad.
I stuck Michael Jackson there because he lip synced live but I reluctantly have to admit he did have some talent.


----------



## Smithers (May 26, 2011)

Don't you hate it when.....Tools who ask you to do something you do it and they still complain like a child, some people have no idea hey.....


----------



## Snakewoman (May 26, 2011)

fugawi said:


> She was definitely live, she sounded normal live bad.
> I stuck Michael Jackson there because he lip synced live but I reluctantly have to admit he did have some talent.


 
True, and as you said, you can't sing and dance like that at the same time.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 26, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Well ironically the new autotuned artists produce way better songs that the old talented people lol


 
What? No...


----------



## snakeluvver (May 26, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> What? No...


 
Ah another young person trapped in the past 

I'm joking, I know people have different tastes in music, I just stay with the times


----------



## kawasakirider (May 26, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Ah another young person trapped in the past
> 
> I'm joking, I know people have different tastes in music, I just stay with the times


 
Bieber and Gaga aren't the times. Dance music is completely different.

I like a lot of modern stuff, but you can't say the new artists are producing "better" stuff, because a lot of the songs are covers of old ones.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 26, 2011)

I don't stay with bieber, I make
Sure I stay as far away from him as possible


----------



## chase77 (May 26, 2011)

*whatever*



newtolovingsnake said:


> when NSW'ers blame everything but the fact that their team sux on losing the state of origin.


 
How QLD fans are so arrogant, that anyone would think that they had actually played the game...lol

BTW qld deserved to win


----------



## Juz92 (May 26, 2011)

You come across something in the For Sale section on APS and really wish you could afford it...


----------



## angie90 (May 27, 2011)

People who open their car doors on your car. RAGE
People who tell me to eat something. Being thin apparently means I'm unhealthy & malnourished.
When you drop your toast.
People who sniffle every 20 seconds on the train.
Regrowth
Bad eyebrows
Buying a new pair of stockings & still managing to ruin them by putting them on so slowly & carefully.
People who say Eww when you show them a photo of your herp. I'm sorry but I didn't say ew when you showed me a photo of your chihuahua/budgie/child. Be polite!

I'm not actually a hater... just about these things! lol


----------



## Pinoy (May 27, 2011)

Bad eye brows lol. 

Reminds me of the time I saw this drop dead gorgeous girl with a guy who had a mono brow like Agro lol.


----------



## snakes123 (May 27, 2011)

pinoy said:


> you know what's more annoying than that?! People that actually say "lol"


 
lol



woodys90 said:


> People who open their car doors on your car. RAGE
> People who tell me to eat something. Being thin apparently means I'm unhealthy & malnourished.


 
Talk about it. I get so much **** for being lankey, buy i eat no joke 4 times more than what everyone else eats in my class.


----------



## shell477 (May 27, 2011)

i hated it at school, when buying something from the canteen and the lady would know me and know that im diabetic, she would look at what im buying, give me that stern motherly look, and say 'should you be having that??'....

um, none of your business?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 27, 2011)

I hate it when people misuse "a" and "an".


----------



## snakeluvver (May 27, 2011)

When jannico takes your username and puts a 2 after it


----------



## Tassie97 (May 27, 2011)

when the teacher dosent pick you when you have your hand up because they know you have the right answer very ANOYING!!!


----------



## vampstorso (May 27, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I hate it when people misuse "a" and "an".


 
I will never forget in Year 7 we were taken off in small groups during english with an SSO (student service officer) to practice for the basic skills test.
I was with a year 6 called Tye to practice,
and the SSO asked a question that was something like
"such and such took an _______ to school for lunch:

A) apple
B) biscuit 
C) salad
D) sandwich"

he rationalized that question as... "well...you wouldn't have an apple for lunch! and a biscuit isn't filling...salads suck...so it's D)sandwich" in the most stern and serious voice.

I laughed so frickin hard.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 27, 2011)

When you are gliding along on your smug rug enjoying how fit you've become and speedy you are on the bike and a 70year old wizened Man screams past you on his ungeared jalopy


----------



## mysnakesau (May 28, 2011)

I hate how Coles have changed the position of their sliding doors and I keep trying to walk through the window, without fail, every day when I go home.  :lol:


----------



## melly88 (May 28, 2011)

i hate it when u are coming on to the M1 (or any highway) & that one anoying person crosses the painted white line & just sits there next to you so u r stuck & either have to slow down or speed up to get past


----------



## Swiifty (May 28, 2011)

Getting drunk with the boys running out of grog and realising your still too young to go buy more


----------



## kawasakirider (May 29, 2011)

Internet try hards ^^


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

People who think theyre so cool  ^^


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 29, 2011)

Whingers


----------



## kawasakirider (May 29, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> People who think theyre so cool  ^^


 
I don't?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I don't?


 I'm kidding 

When you cant decide what lizard to get!
Trying to decide between:
Beardie
Boyds
Scaly Foot
Wheeleri
Amyae
Gillens monitor
Ackie
Western blue tongue
Shingleback 
I wish i could have them all


----------



## Red-Ink (May 29, 2011)

I hate "haters"... no wait that's just made me a hater and I hate that.... Guess that means I hate myself :?????


----------



## Logan92 (May 29, 2011)

when you are watching a movie, and its good all the way through, then the ending ruins it...


----------



## redlittlejim (May 29, 2011)

sequels generally


----------



## mysnakesau (May 29, 2011)

I hate it when I settle down ready to watch a good movie and the DVD plays up, freezes, skips and farts and just will not play.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

Dont you hate it when you're holding your pink tongue skink and it jumps off you onto the sofa that your mums sitting on and she screams like shes being murdered :?


----------



## Wookie (May 29, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> I hate "haters"... no wait that's just made me a hater and I hate that.... Guess that means I hate myself :?????


 
Haters gonna hate



Tahlia said:


> I hate it when our dog hits me in the thigh with his tail that might as well be a whip. OUCH.


 
Damn right. But don't complain, you don't have a pair of testicles to be whipped :lol:!



vampstorso said:


> I don't consider playing TAB any form of talent, at all. there is absoloutly no skill in it...and as a sheet music reading girl who had to study for hours, I'll never change my opinion.
> TAB is also not even the way a song actually goes 99% of the time.


 
Its the same language. Like saying speaking Cantonese takes 99% less skill than speaking English when you think about it objectively. Sounds the same when you play it regardless of the form in which its written.


----------



## fugawi (May 30, 2011)

I hate when they advertise during the credits of a movie, I'm trying to see an actors name when suddenly the screen shrinks to 1/3 size so they can advertise some crap I'm not interested in.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 30, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Well ironically the new autotuned artists produce way better songs that the old talented people lol


 I was brought up in the era of the Beatles, Rolling Stones, Elvis etc. They had no choice but to sing live. I don’t often go to the pub, but a couple of weeks back I dropped in for a glass of draught on Friday night. The band was taking a long break so they played pre-recorded music. This had about 4 Beatles tracks scattered through it. Every time one came on, the dance floor visibly filled or got busier. I think that speaks for itself.

Blue


----------



## fugawi (May 30, 2011)

Blue.....expert tip to check sus milk.......get a glass, half fill with boiling water, add some milk......lumpy= bad.......mixes in= good. Simple to do before your coffee or tea.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 30, 2011)

^^^ Haha, that beats having to taste it. Yuck.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 30, 2011)

I hate it when I buy a new CD, take off the plastic wrapping, open the case and the disc falls out because the little plastic 'teeth' in the centre, that holds the disc in, have all snapped off.


----------



## Snakewoman (May 30, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> I hate it when I buy a new CD, take off the plastic wrapping, open the case and the disc falls out because the little plastic 'teeth' in the centre, that holds the disc in, have all snapped off.


 
That happens to me too, its so annoying! Some of my new CD covers have broken just because I opened them... great product lol.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 30, 2011)

I HATE COLD WEATHER. IN SUMMER WHEN THE SUN GOES DOWN ITS COLD. AUTUMN IS COLD, WINTER IS FREEZING. BRING ON SUMMER. COLD is my pet hate. I whinge and complain, wear double layers and still can't warm up. After dark in summer I get cold, today is grey, raining and freezing. I hate winter.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 30, 2011)

im with you mysnakesau. sitting here in my pj's cos its just a blah day and i cant be fd....


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 30, 2011)

Some drink and food related "don't you hate it when":


[FONT=&quot]You have been working hard out side in the heat and you come in for that can of Coke you chilled in the freezer earlier, and one of the kids has drunk it.

When you fill your cereal bowl in the morning and go to the fridge to discover there virtually no milk.

When you are really enjoying a piece of chocolate and you bite into a bit of the aluminium wrapper and have to spit the whole lot out to find it.

When you take a mouthful of beer from a can someone has put out their cigarette in.

When you take that last mouthful of tea and you realise the teabag was broken.

When you are really looking forward to a nice, hot cup of tea, you take your first tentative sip, and the milk is off.

Blue [/FONT]


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

dont hate it when your in public and you need fart and you know it going smell bad


----------



## junglelover01 (May 30, 2011)

saximus said:


> Another grammar Nazi one - misuse of the word "myriad". People try to use it to sound smart but the sound even more silly by using it incorrectly


bad grammar just frustrates me in general!


----------



## eitak (May 30, 2011)

When you come home to find your neighbours having a party and you have no where on your st to park (my parents get the driveway)


----------



## mysnakesau (May 30, 2011)

I hate heading out in the morning to find someone has thrown a rock through my car window and stolen my MP3 gadgets I had so I could listen to my iPOD through the stereo in the car.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 31, 2011)

Toilet hates:

You go to wash your hands in a toilet basin at the pub or a club and the tap is stuck. So you apply firm pressure and it doesn’t move. You then twist with all your might and suddenly... whooosssh! The tap turns on full bore and despite the fact that you almost instantaneously turn it off, the water stll bounces straight out of the basin and all over your groin area. So you end up looking like you didn’t make it.

You are desperate and just make it to a loo on time. Such relief! Until you discover that there is no paper left...

You have been to point Percy at the porcelain and returned to mingle with male and female colleagues. A good half an hour plus later one of your mates points out that you forgot to zip up.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 31, 2011)

I hate the public toilets in Sydney around the harbour there where Imax theatre and the Aquarium and all those places are. You go to wash your hands and discover the taps have no handles and you think, how the *&#% does this work? Go wash the hands in the fountain outside because you just could not work out how to get water to flow from the tap.

I hate it when my 9yr daughter points out to my gorgeous looking male friend that he is wearing blue undies - nic way to let him know his zip isn't done up.

I hate it when I get on the grog and try flirting online with this guy only to make myself sound stupid. I need to apologise next time I see him, for my rude behaviour....hehe


----------



## serpenttongue (May 31, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> I hate it when I buy a new CD, take off the plastic wrapping, open the case and the disc falls out because the little plastic 'teeth' in the centre, that holds the disc in, have all snapped off.


 
I also hate when you try to take a new DVD out of the case, but it wont pop out easily and the disc starts to bend and you think it's going to snap at any moment.



mysnakesau said:


> I hate it when my 9yr daughter points out to my gorgeous looking male friend that he is wearing blue undies - nic way to let him know his zip isn't done up.
> 
> I hate it when I get on the grog and try flirting online with this guy only to make myself sound stupid. I need to apologise next time I see him, for my rude behaviour....hehe



I don't remember you flirting with me, Kathy.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 31, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> I don't remember you flirting with me, Kathy.


 
You don't? You must have drank more than me then. Mmm would you like me to fill you in...hehe


----------



## redlittlejim (May 31, 2011)

are you guys flirting on my thead


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 31, 2011)

going to work and it freazing cold


----------



## shell477 (May 31, 2011)

people who can't spell simple words. 

one person i know spells 'tired' as 'tiard'

my ex used to call me sweetie but when he texted it, he spelt it 'sweatie'... gee thanks.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

shell477 said:


> *people who can't spell simple words*.
> 
> one person i know spells 'tired' as 'tiard'
> 
> my ex used to call me sweetie but when he texted it, he* spealt* it 'sweatie'... gee thanks.



The grammar nazis that aren't any more proficient than the people they whinge about.


----------



## shell477 (May 31, 2011)

people who refer to people as nazis 

i was too busy thinking of the word i was going to write (sweatie) and typed it... dang....


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

shell477 said:


> people who refer to people as nazis


 
Hahaha


----------



## shell477 (May 31, 2011)

I edited my earlier post and fixed the spelling, have a look at my reason lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 1, 2011)

redlittlejim said:


> are you guys flirting on my thead



Well, I thought Serpenttongue was having fun but it seems I have scared him off. He hasn't been back. Time to go and stalk him I think..... hehe


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 1, 2011)

You are desperate and just make it to a loo on time. Such relief! Until you discover that there is no paper left...

You have been to point Percy at the porcelain and returned to mingle with male and female colleagues. A good half an hour plus later one of your mates points out that you forgot to zip up.

You sneeze, covering your face with your hand and then quickly wiping your nose with a tissue. And you leave a booger hanging out for all to see… except you! 

When you take that last mouthful of tea and this little chewy bit ends up in your mouth. So you spit it out and realise it is a mouse dropping. [Did happen unfortunately]


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 1, 2011)

When you ask to go to the toilet during art and take a while to get back (dont need to explain why...) to find the art teacher has launched an investigation to find you, and when she finds you walking back to class she gives you detention because she says you ditched class? :x
Worst part was this happened on the anniversary of my dads death, so I feel like I've let him down big time


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 1, 2011)

shell477 said:


> I edited my earlier post and fixed the spelling, have a look at my reason lol


 
Chin up 

I hate trying to get onto the ONE website that doesn't wanna work... I've just found my jungle girl has shed and I'm trying to upload a photo, but it just won't work, every other site does, though...


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 2, 2011)

People who treat their snakes like trophies, to be pulled out and shown off whenever they have visitors, without considering the snake.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

when you have a group assignment at uni,
on virus eradication,
one of your group members is studying Medical Science (so, they'll be a doctor) and yet, YOU get stuck writing all the in depth parts about infection/molecular make-up of the virus...and then everyone tells the tutor we did even amounts of work.

pfffffffft!


----------



## Hooglabah (Jun 2, 2011)

Not have enough money to even save for a new gun/ gunlocker.


----------



## shell477 (Jun 3, 2011)

vampstoro group assignments are the worst!! GRRR


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 3, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> People who treat their snakes like trophies, to be pulled out and shown off whenever they have visitors, without considering the snake.


 
Even non-herp keepers do this


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 5, 2011)

.....when your teenage children suddenly think they are the ants pants in the family and think we are there to give them everything they want and publically make me look bad because I won't. But isn't it weird that they suddenly don't know the meaning of the word NO. If they don't know a simple word like that how can they possibly know what is best for them.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 16, 2011)

People are racist...


----------



## angie90 (Jun 16, 2011)

When ..(this happened to me today)
You decide to not take a herp mag to read on the train in case you seem weird/scare people... Then end up sitting next to someone who's reading a mag about WoW, RS & little dragon figurines. Lol! There's always next time I guess..


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 17, 2011)

Hooglabah said:


> Not have enough money to even save for a new gun/ gunlocker.


 
not sure this a bad thing



Bluetongue1 said:


> Some drink and food related "don't you hate it when":
> 
> 
> When you are really enjoying a piece of chocolate and you bite into a bit of the aluminium wrapper and have to spit the whole lot out to find it.



Nah I just suck the chocolate until all that is left is the foil.



Bluetongue1 said:


> When you take that last mouthful of tea and you realise the teabag was broken.


 
I rarely get to finish a cup of tea before it goes cold.



xDragonx said:


> dont hate it when your in public and you need fart and you know it going smell bad


 
Or you are alone in the lift let one go and then people get on soon after.



woodys90 said:


> People who say Eww when you show them a photo of your herp. I'm sorry but I didn't say ew when you showed me a photo of your chihuahua/budgie/child. Be polite!


 
just tell them which of your snakes would love to eat that.



Juz92 said:


> When you're about to make a toasted sammich, and find that the only loaf of bread is mouldy.


 
can't tell you how much bread I has thrown out because of that.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 17, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> People are racist...


 I've never been subject to racism but when people are hurtfully racist (not just a mildly racist, light hearted joke) to other people it really pees me off.


----------



## Colin (Jun 17, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> I hate the public toilets in Sydney around the harbour there where Imax theatre and the Aquarium and all those places are. You go to wash your hands and discover the taps have no handles and you think, how the *&#% does this work? Go wash the hands in the fountain outside because you just could not work out how to get water to flow from the tap.



 if they're the same taps as the ones we have at work there's no handle but there's an infrared sensor so when you put your hands under the tap it starts the water flowing.. Its a great idea..

who wants to actually touch some filthy germ infested tap handle after who knows who has touched it before? especially in some "public" facility eeewww


my thread contribution > Dont you hate it when > there's another pointless chit chat thread on a reptile forum and it gets more posts than some interesting thread concerning reptiles :lol: haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2011)

your running across the road to go for a surf and the boss see you after you told him you could not go to work cause your sick.
you go for a surf and you loose your shorts and have to run home naked.
some one try's and corrects your words like school teacher step father......oooooooo that gets under my skin.......
your parents come in and tell you to turn off that devil music.....makes me wanna snap there abba records 
when some one is lying to you and you know it........
after having a dream that you have one millions of dollars and then you wake up to reality .......


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 17, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I've never been subject to racism but when people are hurtfully racist (not just a mildly racist, light hearted joke) to other people it really pees me off.


It's funny because the only time I see people being racist to me/to others/to a group of people is when I'm online.
Keyboard heroes are so cool, I want to be *JUST* like them.


----------



## Wallypod (Jun 17, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> when NSW'ers blame everything but the fact that their team sux on losing the state of origin.


 hey i am from nsw and i can admit our team sucks.


----------



## NotoriouS (Jun 17, 2011)

When you find someone's pubes on your bar of soap.

When you're in a rush to get somewhere and the people infront of you walk really slow.

Parents that don't teach their children any manners.

When you come home to find someone has eaten that pizza/steak/burger that you saved and were craving.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 17, 2011)

Colin said:


> my thread contribution > Dont you hate it when > there's another pointless chit chat thread on a reptile forum and it gets more posts than some interesting thread concerning reptiles :lol: haha


 
The woes of being a moderator, hey? :lol:


----------

